# Hostel III (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess someone is demanding a third flick?

Anyways - this time around the plot will be about "a Vegas bachelor party that turns grisly when the groom learns that his longtime best friend has targeted him for ritual murder." Damn, that's some best friend.

Eli Roth will produce, while Scott Spiegel is directing from a script by John Fasano. Casting news is also in this link.

Anybody care?

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39415/four-more-cast-members-join-vegas-bound-hostel-part-iii


----------

